# Ray Hair Arts Academy - Hair School



## er201 (Apr 21, 2010)

Been working with the owner for a little bit now, seen costumers walk out with smile and thought I should share. It's called Ray Hair Arts Academy, pretty cool place to get a haircut or learn how to cut hair. Located by west broadway and ash.

Here's the facebook page I am currently working on for the school: https://www.facebook.com/RayHairArtsAcademy

And here is the website: Ray Hair Arts Academy is a Vancouver Hair School.


----------

